# Psalm Singing: An RB Pastor Speaks



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 18, 2008)

Please see this post by an Reformed Baptist minister in Northern Ireland:

Psalm Singing « Semper Reformata

The man writing is not EP, but he notes the encouraging renaissance in psalm-singing.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 18, 2008)

Daniel,

Have you seen this book?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/another-ep-question-32265/



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Daniel,
> 
> Have you seen this book?



A very good book indeed. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/old-light-new-worship-john-price-14373/


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 18, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Daniel,
> 
> Have you seen this book?



I have read it and quoted it in my own RPW book. Best work against musical instruments; it will never be refuted.


----------

